# Nick's september showdown tourney



## treylermade (May 12, 2009)

*NICK'S SEPTEMBER SHOWDOWN *
 *SEPTEMBER 24, 2011 - SATURDAY*



 *Entry Fee**-$ 50.00 per person*
 All payouts guaranteed.
 (Guaranteed payouts - Based on a minimum of 50 anglers)
 *All contestants are subject to a polygraph test. *
 Register by September 23, 2011 at 7PM CT
​ 
 Nick's Seafood Restaurant 
  7585 HWY 20 W
  Freeport, FL 32439

  (850) 835-2222 Restaurant 
  (850) 835-0164 Fax
  (850) 830-6161 Trey Nick Cell
​ 
:thumbup:​


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

bump


----------

